# Fill nail holes before or after stain?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Stain first--then one coat of finish--then fill.

The filler will leave a big blotch in the stain if you apply it first.

Experiment with some scrap---I think you will agree.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Agree with Mike. There is no filler that will blend with the wood. Minwax makes blendfil wax crayons that can be used after staining that will disappear on the wood.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Couple pieces of scrap to experiment with.?


----------



## GeselleBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

Definitely fill first, then stain, it wont be as visible. Priming the holes before filling will give you better adhesion.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

GeselleBrian said:


> Definitely fill first, then stain, it wont be as visible. Priming the holes before filling will give you better adhesion.


Can you please back that up with some pictures? I have never had luck staining over filler---


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Can you please back that up with some pictures? I have never had luck staining over filler---[/QUOTE]
> 
> me either:no:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I never use filler before stain. It NEVER matches.
I stain and then use a blend fil stick and the holes disappear.
Basically a crayon of a color that matches the work. Paint thinner removes any extra filler.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Using pre-stain conditioner can help make the stain more consistent over inconsistent surfaces.


----------

